# New additions :D !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



## Hitch (Apr 26, 2009)

Hey

So today, I got my hands on 3 more L260s. You have NO idea how over joyed I am right now.

They had a rough trip and are def still quite stressed right now. But they are in a drip accl now for about 2 hours. I am planning to put them in at 12am.

Here are some pics of them.

Two look to be adult males (the pic with the 2 of them), the other seems to be a female (based solely on the body shape, it is a little smaller so I am unsure if its a female or immature male)..., I now have a family of 4.


















hmm...just noticed that this is my 666th post.....


----------



## blossom112 (Mar 19, 2008)

congrats!!!!


----------



## Hitch (Apr 26, 2009)

blossom112 said:


> congrats!!!!


thanks 

They came from a very blackwater environment......so I am taking my time with acclimatization.


----------



## blossom112 (Mar 19, 2008)

what you mean?


----------



## Hitch (Apr 26, 2009)

blossom112 said:


> what you mean?


hmm...might have gotten the definition of blackwater mixed up...but bare with me.

The person I got them from had them in a tank very heavily stained with tannin. Isnt that a blackwater environment? Or am I completely off :/


----------



## blossom112 (Mar 19, 2008)

yes mine usually look tanned , but new fish waterchanges everyday.
you can actually add black water ,I do that too esp betta's and yours seem to like it 
I forgot to get more today or would add to plec tank .


----------



## matti2uude (Jan 10, 2009)

Very nice!


----------



## Hitch (Apr 26, 2009)

ah I see, I have never used that stuff, but ill do some readings about them. I have a tone of driftwood soaking right now, so I was hoping it would naturally tan the water once I put them in.

thanks matt.


----------



## blossom112 (Mar 19, 2008)

think you can get a better picture lol so we can try sex them lol
so far i guess top on my right male 4 sure!


----------



## Hitch (Apr 26, 2009)

Ya, I will try. They are in the bottom of a very tall bucket right now...lol

but the two in that one pic is almost 100% male, their odontodes are crazy.


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

Omg those are some adorable newbies


----------



## Hitch (Apr 26, 2009)

Ciddian said:


> Omg those are some adorable newbies


thanks , 10 more minutes before release.


----------



## bigfishy (Jun 19, 2009)

Hitch said:


> thanks , 10 more minutes before release.


Grats..

now breed me some babies


----------



## Jackson (Jan 30, 2009)

Nice pick ups.

the first 2 look like L-411 not L-260. the second on it's own looks like a L-260. Post more pics once they are settled in so we can see for sure.


----------



## KnaveTO (May 13, 2007)

Jackson said:


> Nice pick ups.
> 
> the first 2 look like L-411 not L-260. the second on it's own looks like a L-260. Post more pics once they are settled in so we can see for sure.


Untill we can see a non stressed image of the newbies can't tell for sure however Jackson may be right.

Links to L-260 and L-411


----------



## Doctor T (Apr 23, 2009)

Nice looking fish either way. Congrats! Looking forward to more pics.


----------



## Hitch (Apr 26, 2009)

Hey

Thanks guys.

Ya Jackson, you might be right. But either way, I love both of those. Checked on them today, all are happy in their caves. The 2 large males are still stressed, I am not too worried about their ID for now, so Ill wait until they are folly settled before taking pics of them.


----------



## Jackson (Jan 30, 2009)

Hitch said:


> Hey
> 
> Thanks guys.
> 
> Ya Jackson, you might be right. But either way, I love both of those. Checked on them today, all are happy in their caves. The 2 large males are still stressed, I am not too worried about their ID for now, so Ill wait until they are folly settled before taking pics of them.


They might not be stressed. Some L-411 look like they are stressed all the time but that is just their colour and patern. One of mine is always dark and the other is always light coloured just like the 2 in the pic.

Where did you find them?


----------



## Hitch (Apr 26, 2009)

Ah I see, well I'll still wait a bit before stressing them out again.

I got them from a friend.


----------

